# [portage]"eclean-pkg -p " no funciona...

## upszot

Hola gente.. tal como lo dice el titulo "eclean-pkg -p" dejo de funcionar...  *Quote:*   

> upszot@M1530 ~ $ eclean-pkg -p
> 
>  * Building file list for packages cleaning...
> 
>  * /usr/portage/packages does not appear to be a directory.
> ...

 dejo la configuracion para que la vean... aunque esta todo bien... *Quote:*   

> upszot@M1530 ~ $ emerge --info 
> 
> Portage 2.2_rc69 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

  *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # cat /etc/make.conf
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> ...

  alguna idea?

saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> upszot@M1530 ~ $ eclean-pkg -p
> 
> * Building file list for packages cleaning...
> 
> * /usr/portage/packages does not appear to be a directory.
> ...

 

En realidad ahí lo que te dice es que no tienes un directorio llamado /usr/portage/packages el cual parece que es el directorio por defecto así que crealo (mkdir /usr/portage/packages/   como root) y luego vuelve a correr eclean-pkg -p aunque me temo que no va a hacer nada ya que el directorio estará vacío.

----------

## upszot

hola..

  si entiendo de que este buscando ese directorio y no lo encuentre... el tema es que antes funcionaba, el directorio no lo borre ni lo movi y el eclear-pkg dejo de andar... quizás en alguna actualización de portage se cambio adonde tiene que ir a buscar los packages... pero no se...

lo que probe fue setear PKGDIR a "/usr/portage/"  dentro de /etc/make.conf   

```
M1530 upszot # eclean-pkg -p

 * Building file list for packages cleaning...

 * /usr/portage/packages does not appear to be a directory.

 * Please set PKGDIR to a sane value.

 * (Check your /etc/make.conf and environment).

M1530 upszot # ls -l /usr/portage/

Display all 164 possibilities? (y or n)

app-accessibility/ app-pda/           dev-php/           games-kids/        java-virtuals/     net-dns/           profiles/          sys-apps/          x11-apps/

app-admin/         app-portage/       dev-php5/          games-misc/        kde-base/          net-firewall/      rox-base/          sys-auth/          x11-base/

app-antivirus/     app-shells/        dev-python/        games-mud/         kde-misc/          net-fs/            rox-extra/         sys-block/         x11-drivers/

app-arch/          app-text/          dev-ruby/          games-puzzle/      licenses/          net-ftp/           sci-astronomy/     sys-boot/          x11-libs/

app-backup/        app-vim/           dev-scheme/        games-roguelike/   lxde-base/         net-im/            sci-biology/       sys-cluster/       x11-misc/

app-benchmarks/    app-xemacs/        dev-tcltk/         games-rpg/         mail-client/       net-irc/           sci-calculators/   sys-devel/         x11-plugins/

app-cdr/           dev-ada/           dev-tex/           games-server/      mail-filter/       net-libs/          sci-chemistry/     sys-freebsd/       x11-proto/

app-crypt/         dev-cpp/           dev-texlive/       games-simulation/  mail-mta/          net-mail/          sci-electronics/   sys-fs/            x11-terms/

app-dicts/         dev-db/            dev-tinyos/        games-sports/      media-fonts/       net-misc/          sci-geosciences/   sys-kernel/        x11-themes/

app-doc/           dev-dotnet/        dev-util/          games-strategy/    media-gfx/         net-nds/           sci-libs/          sys-libs/          x11-wm/

app-editors/       dev-embedded/      dev-vcs/           games-util/        media-libs/        net-news/          sci-mathematics/   sys-power/         xfce-base/

app-emacs/         dev-games/         distfiles/         gnome-base/        media-plugins/     net-nntp/          sci-misc/          sys-process/       xfce-extra/

app-emulation/     dev-haskell/       eclass/            gnome-extra/       media-radio/       net-p2p/           sci-physics/       virtual/           

app-forensics/     dev-java/          games-action/      gnustep-apps/      media-sound/       net-print/         sci-visualization/ www-apache/        

app-i18n/          dev-lang/          games-arcade/      gnustep-base/      media-tv/          net-proxy/         scripts/           www-apps/          

app-laptop/        dev-libs/          games-board/       gnustep-libs/      media-video/       net-voip/          sec-policy/        www-client/        

app-misc/          dev-lisp/          games-emulation/   gpe-base/          metadata/          net-wireless/      skel.ChangeLog     www-misc/          

app-mobilephone/   dev-ml/            games-engines/     gpe-utils/         net-analyzer/      net-zope/          skel.ebuild        www-plugins/       

app-office/        dev-perl/          games-fps/         header.txt         net-dialup/        perl-core/         skel.metadata.xml  www-servers/       

M1530 upszot # ls -l /usr/portage/^C

M1530 upszot # echo "PKGDIR='/usr/portage'" >> /etc/make.conf

M1530 upszot # eclean-pkg -p

 * Building file list for packages cleaning...

/usr/bin/eclean-pkg:644: DeprecationWarning: portage.versions.cpv_getkey() called with invalid cpv: 'distfiles/boost-patches-1.35.0-3'

  if exclDictMatch(exclude_dict,portage.cpv_getkey(mycpv)):

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/eclean-pkg", line 833, in <module>

    try: main()

  File "/usr/bin/eclean-pkg", line 827, in main

    doAction(myaction, myoptions, exclude_dict=exclude_dict)

  File "/usr/bin/eclean-pkg", line 746, in doAction

    time_limit=myoptions['time-limit'])

  File "/usr/bin/eclean-pkg", line 644, in findPackages

    if exclDictMatch(exclude_dict,portage.cpv_getkey(mycpv)):

  File "/usr/bin/eclean-pkg", line 500, in exclDictMatch

    mycat = pkg.split('/')[0]

AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'split'

M1530 upszot # 
```

 pero como ven no me dio resultado...

entiendo que si creo el directorio "/usr/portage/packages" me va a dejar de tirar el cartel..... pero el tema es que no logro nada ya que como bien dijiste el directorio esta vacio y mis paquetes se bajan en un nivel superior, con lo cual nunca funcionaria el eclear...

alguna idea de como solucionar esto?

PD: actualice a sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc72    pensando que se me iba a solucionar, pero los resultados son los mismos...

PD2....es tal el mareo que tengo que ...ahora me esta entrando la duda, si alguna vez use el "eclean-pkg" o solo el "eclean-dist" ...  :Sad: 

saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

Yo probaria a meter algun paquete *.tbz2 a mano dentro de ese directorio tambien a bajar algo sin compilarlo ejemplo: emerge -f paquete-pequeñito el cual supongo que irá a parar ahí o a distfiles y para probar correria el comando problemantico de nuevo.

----------

